# Hail Damage ?



## APC Roofing Adj. (Sep 12, 2009)

Hello,

   This is my first post.  The first item i would like to ask is;  
"Are there people from Indiana on this forum, who have worked with APC contractors ?...and How was your experience with this company ?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 13, 2009)

APC, I'm not really sure what your question is, are you from APC and want feedback on your company? Are you interested in hiring them? Do you have a specific question that we can help you with about DIY home improvement?

Welcome to the forum, by the way!


----------



## APC Roofing Adj. (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes,  I'm just trying to get some feed back on this company.  I just started working for them, and find myself enjoying the job so far.
I like checking damage, and helping people deal with there insurance companies...to get a new roof ,sidding...etc...

After 25 years in the Painting/drywall business, as an owner...This opportunity seems like a win-win situation.... Hopefully there is no hidden evil in my new job ?   I can't think of a better place to find out?

Thanks for asking sir


----------



## housegeek (Oct 29, 2009)

APC Roofing Adj. said:


> Yes,  I'm just trying to get some feed back on this company.  I just started working for them, and find myself enjoying the job so far.
> I like checking damage, and helping people deal with there insurance companies...to get a new roof ,sidding...etc...
> 
> After 25 years in the Painting/drywall business, as an owner...This opportunity seems like a win-win situation.... Hopefully there is no hidden evil in my new job ?   I can't think of a better place to find out?
> ...



Thats interesting, thats actually what I have enjoyed the most about my position as well. Being on the other side in construction for years gave me an appreciation I really don't think I would have had otherwise had I just jumped right into home insurance inspections. Good for you though and I can tell you it absolutely is a win win situation. Hope it works out well for you


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 30, 2009)

It's great to see professionals in our community.


----------



## APC Roofing Adj. (Oct 30, 2009)

,..........Is that better......sorry


----------

